# Kangertech Toptank mini



## DaveH (27/2/16)

Hi,
Has anyone used a Kanger Toptank mini.
Just wondering what your thoughts are and how does it compare to the Subtank mini?

Dave


----------



## shaunnadan (27/2/16)

It's the new and improved subtank mini! 

Top fill and has the new airflow base


----------



## ET (28/2/16)

Rba head also has much smaller juice flow hole than the previous version


----------



## DaveH (28/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> It's the new and improved subtank mini!



Sounds like a new washing powder 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DaveH (29/2/16)

So, I suppose by the non response no one has used the Toptank mini, in that case I might just have to buy one and try it myself.  
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/2/16)

DaveH said:


> So, I suppose by the non response no one has used the Toptank mini, in that case I might just have to buy one and try it myself.
> Dave



I have one @DaveH.  It's the same as the one before it but with top fill... so it's still a great tank and now that much better!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scorpion_8900 (29/2/16)

Hi @DaveH 

I just picked up my Kangertech Toptank mini last week. Loving every minute of it.

The new Toptank mini comes with 75W (I think the subox is 50W), it also has super useful top fill feature which allows you to fill the tank without unscrewing it from the base. However the biggest difference is that it has Temperature Control, so you can use your Stainless steel/ titanium/ nichrome/ kanthal/ nickel wire. 




*PS4 controller not included

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveH (29/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have one @DaveH.  It's the same as the one before it but with top fill... so it's still a great tank and now that much better!


Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (29/2/16)

Scorpion_8900 said:


> Hi @DaveH
> 
> I just picked up my Kangertech Toptank mini last week. Loving every minute of it.
> 
> The new Toptank mini comes with 75W (I think the subox is 50W), it also has super useful top fill feature which allows you to fill the tank without unscrewing it from the base. However the biggest difference is that it has Temperature Control, so you can use your Stainless steel/ titanium/ nichrome/ kanthal/ nickel wire.



Thanks @Scorpion_8900 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (29/2/16)

I'm thinking about it . 
I do like the Subtank minis it is just a case of do I need any more. 
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/2/16)

DaveH said:


> I'm thinking about it .
> I do like the Subtank minis it is just a case of do I need any more.



You may need more once the ceramic coils for the Subtank finally arrive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (29/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> You may need more once the ceramic coils for the Subtank finally arrive!



I think you are right @Rob Fisher.

You are a smooth talker @Rob Fisher 

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (29/2/16)

I'm going for the 'Full Monty' shiny one. (Cause I like shiny)  Also the paint don't peel off 


Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lehan (1/3/16)

DaveH said:


> I'm going for the 'Full Monty' shiny one. (Cause I like shiny)  Also the paint don't peel off
> View attachment 47037
> 
> Dave



Whats the price on one of these?


----------



## DaveH (1/3/16)

Lehan said:


> Whats the price on one of these?



I paid R1200 for the 'Platinum Topbox mini kit' from vapeclub.
The Topbox tank (alone) sells for about R500 so for additional R700 I got a 75Watt Stainless Steel mod with all the bells and whistles, which I thought was a really good deal.
Now I only vape at a max of 15Watts so I am wondering what to do with the the remaining 60Watts.

Dave


----------



## MoeB786 (1/3/16)

Vapeclub is out of stock of the chrome 1


----------



## DaveH (1/3/16)

A couple of pics of the Toptank





The tank is nicely made (as usual from Kangertech)

Kanger decided on the 75Watt to use black buttons  (I will have to write them a letter) 



Otherwise another 'happy vaper'

Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (1/3/16)

DaveH said:


> A couple of pics of the Toptank
> View attachment 47078
> 
> View attachment 47079
> ...


Mate, looks damn cool. Just out of interest, is RBA section of Sub Tank Mini compatible with new fangled top fill tank?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (1/3/16)

Neal said:


> Just out of interest, is RBA section of Sub Tank Mini compatible with new fangled top fill tank?



Fully compatible. The only difference is the holes are smaller on the RBA that comes with the Toptank.



Dave

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Scorpion_8900 (1/3/16)

I just spoke to Kanger... They said the previous RBA deck was modeled by Jenna Jameson


----------



## Stosta (7/4/17)

So can anyone with a lot of use on both of these tanks give me a definite answer if the Toptank is just as good as the Subtank? How did you enjoy it @DaveH ?


----------



## Warlock (7/4/17)

@Stosta I have 4 Subtanks and 2 Toptanks.

They both leak into the reservoir at the bottom requiring you to blow it out every now and then. Other than that I love them both. The Subtank is a pain to fill compared to the Toptank that it easy and convenient to fill.

I use the small RBA’s that come with the tanks exclusively. On the older RBA’s the wicking holes have to be enlarged to about 3mm diameter ( I think they came with the earlier Subtanks)

The airflow on both are the same and very restrictive on the lowest setting.

I use them at the maximum airflow setting and vape at 20w

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (7/4/17)

Warlock said:


> @Stosta I have 4 Subtanks and 2 Toptanks.
> 
> They both leak into the reservoir at the bottom requiring you to blow it out every now and then. Other than that I love them both. The Subtank is a pain to fill compared to the Toptank that it easy and convenient to fill.
> 
> ...


Perfect! Thank you sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Perfect! Thank you sir!



You finding us a replacement for the mighty subtank mini V2 @Stosta ?
Hehe

I did speak to someone once (can't remember) who said that the airflow is not the same and the performance is not the same because of the topfill mechanism that changes things slightly. They were saying its not as good as the original - but I dont know because I haven't tried it. @Warlock - on the same sort of settings and same coil specs, what's the vape like on the two compared? Any differences you can pick up?


----------



## Stosta (7/4/17)

Silver said:


> You finding us a replacement for the mighty subtank mini V2 @Stosta ?
> Hehe
> 
> I did speak to someone once (can't remember) who said that the airflow is not the same and the performance is not the same because of the topfill mechanism that changes things slightly. They were saying its not as good as the original - but I dont know because I haven't tried it. @Warlock - on the same sort of settings and same coil specs, what's the vape like on the two compared? Any differences you can pick up?


Haha! Trying to! But there is actually a forum member holding onto two Subtanks for me, I've just to pick up my act and sort them out!

Considering the love I have for it I figure that it's about time I gave the Toptank a go. I'm willing to spend on trying off-the-wall products that I almost KNOW I won't like, so I think it's high time to look into an "improved" version of something I love. I just want to make sure I'm not supporting Kangertech SA in the process though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Haha! Trying to! But there is actually a forum member holding onto two Subtanks for me, I've just to pick up my act and sort them out!
> 
> Considering the love I have for it I figure that it's about time I gave the Toptank a go. I'm willing to spend on trying off-the-wall products that I almost KNOW I won't like, so I think it's high time to look into an "improved" version of something I love. I just want to make sure I'm not supporting Kangertech SA in the process though.



I hear you @Stosta 
Would like to find out more about it if you manage to test one out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/4/17)

Warlock said:


> @Stosta I have 4 Subtanks and 2 Toptanks.
> 
> They both leak into the reservoir at the bottom requiring you to blow it out every now and then. Other than that I love them both. The Subtank is a pain to fill compared to the Toptank that it easy and convenient to fill.
> 
> ...



I agree.
I have both and use both regularly. Some leaks every now and again but no more than on the Melo III Mini. I also use the RBA's and have no problems.
Had my Toptank for 1 year now and still performing great. Well worth the money.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Warlock (7/4/17)

@Silver The four Subtanks are all stainless steel. One was painted red, one black and one white. The red one started losing its paint so I stripped it down to the stainless steel. That’s just for background.

If I were vaping in the dark I would not know if I was vaping a Subtank or a Toptank they are so similar.

But the white one is different ... if I only had half a lung left I would know that I were vaping it. For some reason it is different. It is just special.

The Subtanks I was ‘piffed’ by @Willyza so I don‘t know their provenance or vintage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/4/17)

SAVaper said:


> I agree.
> I have both and use both regularly. Some leaks every now and again but no more than on the Melo III Mini. I also use the RBA's and have no problems.
> Had my Toptank for 1 year now and still performing great. Well worth the money.


Awesome!

Exactly what I needed to hear!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/17)

Thanks @Willyza and @SAVaper

My Silver Subtank Mini V2 (not the topfill one, but not the very first one that came out either) has been a stellar performer.

The flavour is not as pinpoint sharp as my Lemo1. It is slightly more rounded, but its lovely.

It has performed flawlessly for a long time - I probably got it over 18 months ago and it has been in pretty much daily use. It is my main out and about tank and I like using it in the car. Hasn't leaked one drop, no jokes - since I began with it. No juice in the well or base or anywhere for that matter. I use the RBA with a simple 8 wrap 28g 2mm ID Kanthal coil and Rayon wick. I mainly use 50/50 fruity menthol blends in there. Max airflow setting, which gives a restricted lung hit. Just lovely. But I only vape it around 12-15 Watts. So maybe some of my good luck with it has to do with not trying to overstress it too much.

What a reliable performer it has been and long may it continue...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (7/4/17)

There really isn't much difference between the two. The most significant difference would be that the TopTank is a top filling design (obviously) but by adding the top fill they've sacrificed 0.5ml of juice capacity. Also, the wicking holes on the Toptank RBA are slightly smaller than the Subtank v2 RBA but are still placed on the side of the barrel. I haven't noticed that the smaller holes have any effect on the way the tank wicks, even with thicker juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

